# MIUI DefX 1.10.7 alarm clock issues.



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

So I use my phone at work and I get amazing battery life on the latest update to miui (approximately 8 hrs on 80 percent) but I set my alarm and it didn't seem to go off (even though the phone said it did) so I'm split. I can keep this build and use it at work all day and have no alarm or have an alarm but not being able to use my phone at work


----------



## gimlet72 (Jun 10, 2011)

I used the alarm this morning and had no issues. It was very loud. You could always try a 3rd party alarm and see if that works


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Same here for two days worked perfectly.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've had no problems with the alarm. Are you sure that the alarm volume is turned up?


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm I didn't think about alarm volume let me check


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

"cubsfan187 said:


> I've had no problems with the alarm. Are you sure that the alarm volume is turned up?


So apparently my alarm volume is Max but my alarm sound is silent. And whenever I try to change it, it goes back to silent ad if it never changed....any ideas? I went into each clock to change the sound and it did and I set the clock to go off in a minute to check and it did go off but with no sound (and yes my phones sound is on)


----------



## BracesForImpact (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd reflash. After my first flash I had very similar problems with my ringtone volume.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Had no problems with the alarm. Didnyou manually set your alarm or did you restore it


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

That's one of the things that my OCD tweaks out on when I flash a new rom...
I always check to make sure they work...and don't sleep well for the first couple nights.
That being said, I'd definitely reflash...as I'm on the same build with no problems.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've had the MIUI alarm bug on me twice, almost making me late for work.

Ah, Alarm Clock Plus.... plus it makes me do maths, otherwise I don't wake up!


----------



## bonzai299 (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyone else have issues with freezes when trying to set the alarm? I'd imagine its because I restored the alarms with miui backup, can't hurt to check though


----------



## bonzai299 (Sep 8, 2011)

Solved it, fixed permissions and rebooted.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

haxatak said:


> So apparently my alarm volume is Max but my alarm sound is silent. And whenever I try to change it, it goes back to silent ad if it never changed....any ideas? I went into each clock to change the sound and it did and I set the clock to go off in a minute to check and it did go off but with no sound (and yes my phones sound is on)


Where are you changing the sound from? There are actually two spots for alarm sounds. One is in the clock app and the other is in themes/customize. If that one is silent still, then there would be no sound. I would check that spot too.


----------

